# feeding piranhas



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

i have a 120 gallon tank with 5 rbps approx 4"/5" i am just starting out keeping piranhas wot is the recommended food and how much? have heard you can keep neons and tiger barbs with ps is this true? thanx cloud!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i feed mine a variety of things like white perch fillets. beefheart (once or twice a month ONLY!) ciclid pellets,mosquito larvae,i also keep a couple feeder fish in there but i wouldnt just feed them live . its best to mix things up.welcome and good luck with your fish!


----------

